# Spannende Themenseiten auf PCGH.de



## PCGH_Thilo (18. April 2011)

Die Webseite von PC Games Hardware wurde 2010 durch ein neues  Feature erweitert. Die bisherigen starren Themenwebseiten wie  Grafikkarten, CPUs oder Downloads kennt man. Doch es gibt  immer wieder aktuelle Themen, für die eine spezielle Zielseite ideal  wäre. Beispiele sind Messen, Produktveröffentlichungen, produktbezogene  Bündelungen von Themen. Die bisherige Seitenstruktur hat solche  Themenunterseiten bisher nicht ohne größeren Programmieraufwand  zugelassen, eine Erweiterung verschafft uns nun neue Möglichkeiten,  zeitnah zu reagieren. Bisher sind die neuen Themenseiten noch etwas versteckt. Entweder  finden Sie die aktuell wichtigsten sogenannten Tags über die PCGH-Main  ganz unten oder Sie kommen in der Artikelansicht über die verwandten  Themen rechts auf die neuen Unterseiten. Außerdem finden sich die  Themen-Webseiten auch am Ende jedes Artikels. Eine spezielle  Landing-Page, die alle wichtigen Specials zeigt, hilft Ihnen ebenfalls bei der Übersicht. Die Themenseiten sind nun auch prominent in der Suche verankert. Suchen  Sie beispielsweise nach "Nvidia" oder "AMD" auf PCGH.de, finden Sie die Themenseiten  gleich ganz oben.

Im Folgenden finden sich einige Themenseiten, die zu Tablets, Smartphones & Co. passen:

                     - Alle Infos zu Tablet-PCs von Apple, Samsung & Co. finden Sie auf der PCGH-Themenwebseite
- Alle Infos zu Android, dem Smartphone- und Tablet-Betriebssystem von Google, finden Sie auf der Themenwebseite
- Alles über die IT-Firma Apple, den bekannten Entwickler vom iPhone, iPad und iPod, finden Sie auf der Themenseite
- Weitere Artikel zum Thema Handy/Smartphone finden Sie auf der Themenseite.
                                          - Alle Infos zum aktuellen iPhone, dem Smartphone iPhone 4 von Apple, finden Sie auf unserer Themenseite.
                                          - Alle Infos zum kommenden iPhone, dem Smartphone iPhone 5 von Apple, finden Sie auf unserer Themenseite.
- Alle Infos zum iPad 2, dem zweiten Tablet-PC von Apple, finden Sie auf der Themenwebseite
                                                                 - Alle Infos zum Tablet-PC iPad 3 finden Sie auf der Themenwebseite


----------

